# Zym01 Vintage



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Well folks, at last I've done it!

Placed my order last night & should be in hand very soon :thumb:

Looking forward to playing, cant wait...lol

I will be selling off a number of my 95-99.9% full Swissvax & ZYm01 waxes as I dont anticipate needing 'em all...so once arrived I'll be posting a list & prices in the Personal Sales section


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

enjoy :thumb:

before this kicks off into a huge "how much..." thread again, I'll say congrats and wish it was sat on my shelf, as its really a very good product IMHO


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

thanks bud!

I tried it about 18 months back & really liked the finish, just need to try & justify the expenditure to the 'boss' now...lol


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

Congrats from me too. Very nice product indeed. No dount you'll enjoy it lots.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Its a milestone... for all folk say (including me ) that expensive waxes dont offer anything extra to the finish, put this aside for one second and simply enjoy the fact you have an exclusive product. Nice purchase, well done, and enjoy it as much as you can - irrespective of on paper performance, you have yourself a special and highly valued wax


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

nortonski said:


> Well folks, at last I've done it!
> 
> Placed my order last night & should be in hand very soon :thumb:
> 
> ...


Hi Nortonski :thumb: you have a very needy new best friend just a few miles north of you who will be looking you up very soon :lol::lol::lol:

Congratulations fella, I am indeed chuffed for you :thumb: you obviously havent had to explain this purchase to the Mrs yet so enjoy it while you can.

Looking forward to seeing what comes up in the "for sale" section, I might indulge myself in some quality second hand goodies

Nice One:thumb:


----------



## craig06typer (Oct 11, 2008)

Isnt this stuff about 6k???:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

craig06typer said:


> Isnt this stuff about 6k???:doublesho:doublesho


No - its only about £1800 IIRC...!:lol:

Congrats on a wonderful purchase, having used the lower end Zym0l's (Titanium & Glasur) I'm sure it will be superb to use in every way. Good stuff - wish it was in my cupboard..!


----------



## craig06typer (Oct 11, 2008)

yetizone said:


> No - its only about £1800...!:lol:
> 
> Oh thats a bargain then
> :lol:


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Bargain indeed in comparison to the Royale or Solaris:lol:

Only thing is that I LOVE the smell of their other waxes & Swissvax's imparticular, just a shame Vintage's not quite so pungent


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh, you lucky lad!

Vintage is number one on my wish list....


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

Hope you enjoy your purchase.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Very nice purchase ...... Enjoy it :thumb:


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks for the comments folks, really looking forward to it!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Jesus do you rob banks for a living?? 

2k on a wax...you must be radio rental!!!



Your Mrs is gonna do more than squeeze your nuts when she finds out!


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

nah...she likes her motor looking the mutz, so indirectly it's a gift for her...lol


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Liking the train of thought on that one....good skills my friend!!

My Mrs is a bit like that with me and my growing collection of old Sports Peugeots....


----------



## M3-QTR (Feb 28, 2009)

Very expensive wax indeed !! i'm curious to see what it can offer ....


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

ive used just over half (i think) in 18 months  :lol:

great buy, i hope you didnt pay the RRP tho


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

How much of a sample does £50 get :lol:

Have fun!


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

£50 gets you a sniff......lol


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Judas said:


> £50 gets you a sniff......lol


that would be a waste - it doesnt really smell of anything :lol:


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> that would be a waste - it doesnt really smell of anything :lol:


Which is a real shame, half the pleasure's in the smell of my waxes so far...


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Congratulations! Nice buy!

I'm sure you don't need to 'wait till the Mrs finds out' - I'm sure you work hard for your money and have no need to justify it. Earn you own money, make your own choices. Otherwise they are not decent 'Mrs', sure you wouldn't tell her how to spend the money she earns....

Nice one, enjoy it!

_Please post some pictures of the results!_

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

CliveP said:


> Congratulations! Nice buy!
> 
> I'm sure you don't need to 'wait till the Mrs finds out' - I'm sure you work hard for your money and have no need to justify it. Earn you own money, make your own choices. Otherwise they are not decent 'Mrs', sure you wouldn't tell her how to spend the money she earns....
> 
> ...


If only life were that simple:lol:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Indeed....wow where does he live cos if the women are like that there its a special place!!!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> that would be a waste - it doesnt really smell of anything :lol:


it does have a niceish smell, but not anything you can compare it to, say like BoS

its by no means a bad smell  lasts on your fingers a fair few hours :lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

yetizone said:


> No - its only about £1800 IIRC...!:lol:
> 
> Congrats on a wonderful purchase, having used the lower end Zym0l's (Titanium & Glasur) I'm sure it will be superb to use in every way. Good stuff - wish it was in my cupboard..!


A bread and butter wax then:lol:


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

It's here & I LOVE it!

I'll be detailing the Land Cruiser this weekend then...:detailer:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

You will love it mate, i couldnt stop looking at my pot when i first bought it, just dont tell the missus thats all.

Gav


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

If you want to test it on another Car, Winchester isn't far from Bath :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

nortonski said:


> It's here & I LOVE it!
> 
> I'll be detailing the Land Cruiser this weekend then...:detailer:


Part of the purchase that feeling, no value on it just a nice feeling

I take it you will have one of the swanky new solid silver serial number plates embedded in the perspex?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Just watch you dont drop it or chip the lid...:lol:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Clark said:


> Just watch you dont drop it or chip the lid...:lol:


Sounds a "heart in mouth" moment on a late night finish


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Sounds a "heart in mouth" moment on a late night finish


I'm glad we have that dyno-tile flooring, otherwise i'm not so sure it would have bounced...:lol:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Clark said:


> I'm glad we have that dyno-tile flooring, otherwise i'm not so sure it would have bounced...:lol:


Butter fingers :lol:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Butter fingers :lol:


Vintage fingers, that was the problem!


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Detail Ecosse said:


> You will love it mate, i couldnt stop looking at my pot when i first bought it, just dont tell the missus thats all.
> 
> Gav


Well I came clean in the end...lol of course it's to make her car look good :thumb:

Not sure she'll be too happy if I upgrade to Royale sometime in the future though...lol


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Epoch said:


> Part of the purchase that feeling, no value on it just a nice feeling
> 
> I take it you will have one of the swanky new solid silver serial number plates embedded in the perspex?


Indeedy, I'll post a piccie tomorrow, didnt know they were solid silver! Also has a Zym01 badge/button in the perspex, looks good how they've done it


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Awesome. Get some pictures up for us plebs!


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Clark said:


> I'm glad we have that dyno-tile flooring, otherwise i'm not so sure it would have bounced...:lol:


Do you folks not decant it? Jeez I wouldnt care to lug the beast around...


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

nortonski said:


> Indeedy, I'll post a piccie tomorrow, didnt know they were solid silver! Also has a Zym01 badge/button in the perspex, looks good how they've done it


I was tolf by the big Z they are solid silver plates in the plastic, but i guess you can never really check without destroying the pot (or lending it to Clark lol)


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Epoch said:


> I was tolf by the big Z they are solid silver plates in the plastic, but i guess you can never really check without destroying the pot (or lending it to Clark lol)


It does look good...:thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Come on photos of your new wax!!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

I´m using some of the swissvax and zym*l waxes for tha last 2 years. But I´m not really satisfied about the Vintage. I have used it on my own car with a lot of prep (clean, polish, HD Clanse...), but the looks, beading and gloss of the Destiny is a lot better than Vintage. Its my opinion. So I´m happy that I bought only a few samples of that.


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Bulla2000 said:


> I´m using some of the swissvax and zym*l waxes for tha last 2 years. But I´m not really satisfied about the Vintage. I have used it on my own car with a lot of prep (clean, polish, HD Clanse...), but the looks, beading and gloss of the Destiny is a lot better than Vintage. Its my opinion. So I´m happy that I bought only a few samples of that.


Wow! I've seen the incredible beading on Alan_W's TT in Dundee.

And you say that destiny beads *better?*

...goes off to google Destiny!!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Chris_4536 said:


> Wow! I've seen the incredible beading on Alan_W's TT in Dundee.
> 
> And you say that destiny beads *better?*
> 
> ...goes off to google Destiny!!


I disagree.....dont we all :lol:

I have used Vintage all last winter and its on one of my cars now, and I also have SV Divine and Zym Destiny on my other cars. Vintage beats both IMHO at beading and sheeting. In fact I am beginning to think the Destiny might not be lasting at all well, and it only went on very recently... Too early to pass final judgment just yet, but IMHO Vintage is noticeably better.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

new pot? what new pot? i want a new pot


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> new pot? what new pot? i want a new pot


Same pot, it just has the serial number on a plague inside the mold, to stop people having copies made or sending against other serial numbers etc

Oh and cost is prohibitive for a retro grade


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

PaulN said:


> Come on photos of your new wax!!!!!!! :thumb:


Here it is folks :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

nortonski said:


> Here it is folks :thumb:


Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet  not jealous at all 

Enjoy.....


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

can you move that piece of paper I need the serial number.......lol


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

if i had a spare £1800 to blow on anything......that would be it :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Very nice, should have always had the serial number on the pots


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Epoch said:


> Very nice, should have always had the serial number on the pots


Does the Royale have the same?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I dont car what everyone says about not being worth the money, better stuff for less etc etc - that is a thing of beauty for a detailer and I do think the wax is bl00dy good as well. Where's that lottery ticket.....


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

That's the thing. People can argue until they are blue in the face about whether it is 14 times better than BOS or whatever, it is a thing of beauty, both aesthetically and as what it stands for to a detailer.
If you have that kind of cash to spunk on a pot of wax, and you enjoy it, both using and just having, why not?

My watch isn't 86 times better than a cheap casio digital, but I like it, and think it is worth every penny.

Hope you enjoy it Norton:thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

nortonski said:


> Does the Royale have the same?


I didn't ask, mines due to go back sooninsh so I was talking to Dave about a retro upgarde (Plaque stuck on the front was an option).

I'd imagine it wll be


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Epoch said:


> I didn't ask, mines due to go back sooninsh so I was talking to Dave about a retro upgarde (Plaque stuck on the front was an option).
> 
> I'd imagine it wll be


Hope so! :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Epoch said:


> I didn't ask, mines due to go back sooninsh so I was talking to Dave about a retro upgarde (Plaque stuck on the front was an option).
> 
> I'd imagine it wll be


Back for a refill, have you been using it madly recently then Jon  or just giving samples to the needy


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

ads2k said:


> Back for a refill, have you been using it madly recently then Jon  or just giving samples to the needy


Nobody needs an expensive wax Adam, although some like to see what it looks like on their car :thumb:

It's been on my car for the first time ever recently, needs layering to get the most from it :wave:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

It's a great wax delivered in style, I'm just glad I like sealants more than waxes so don't feel the urge to splurge! (ooo-err)


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

I like the offer that the big Z has with regards to upgrading, if you return the Vintage they'll refund the price paid off of the Royale, makes it a reasonable proposition...not taking into account the extra £££'s differential of course...


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

nortonski said:


> I like the offer that the big Z has with regards to upgrading, if you return the Vintage they'll refund the price paid off of the Royale, makes it a reasonable proposition...not taking into account the extra £££'s differential of course...


SSShhhh people will start to think their not as bad as billed :lol:

IIRC this will also be a Z direct deal so will be done in Dollars, timming could make this a reasonable deal


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

nortonski said:


> I like the offer that the big Z has with regards to upgrading, if you return the Vintage they'll refund the price paid off of the Royale, makes it a reasonable proposition...not taking into account the extra £££'s differential of course...


I never knew that


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Better still, you can return it EMPTY!!! :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Someone's already thinking ahead


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Nobody needs an expensive wax Adam, although some like to see what it looks like on their car :thumb:
> 
> It's been on my car for the first time ever recently, needs layering to get the most from it :wave:


Multiple layers you say


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

ads2k said:


> Multiple layers you say


easy tiger....


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I agree that the purchase of something like this is much more than just 'buying a wax', it's a bit like buying a Breitling or getting a tailored suit from Savile Row - there's a level of pride of ownership that you can't just put a money value on or compare with less expensive (albeit equally good products).

Congratulations on the purchase and I'm sure you'll get great results and big kick out owning it :thumb:

Oh, btw. anyone know why the Royale container has the wax split into 2 parts (I should know this but I don't)


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Pit Viper said:


> I agree that the purchase of something like this is much more than just 'buying a wax', it's a bit like buying a Breitling or getting a tailored suit from Savile Row - there's a level of pride of ownership that you can't just put a money value on or compare with less expensive (albeit equally good products).
> 
> Congratulations on the purchase and I'm sure you'll get great results and big kick out owning it :thumb:
> 
> Oh, btw. anyone know why the Royale container has the wax split into 2 parts (I should know this but I don't)


The Royale standard pot contains a white wax and a blue wax (products taylored for light and dark colours) many order the white/white option as commercially how would you know you'd get even amounts.

Bit of trivia for you Mark, Dave at Sports Car Protection does so many red ferraries he ordered his as white/red (The first made) and it was the first pot of Royale in this country


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Epoch said:


> The Royale standard pot contains a white wax and a blue wax (products taylored for light and dark colours) many order the white/white option as commercially how would you know you'd get even amounts.
> 
> Bit of trivia for you Mark, Dave at Sports Car Protection does so many red ferraries he ordered his as white/red (The first made) and it was the first pot of Royale in this country


I was offered the Royale as either:

White/White
White/Blue
White/Red

Although was warned about the colouring from the RED not being suitable for cars other than reds.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nortonski said:


> I was offered the Royale as either:
> 
> White/White
> White/Blue
> ...


not more colour-specific wax marketing cobblers:wall:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

nortonski said:


> I was offered the Royale as either:
> 
> White/White
> White/Blue
> ...


I think i've seen a white/purple wax as well, don't know where or why


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

fiestadetailer said:


> not more colour-specific wax marketing cobblers:wall:


Think it's more of a concern about staining although couldnt be sure....


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

awesome. anybody got a spare empty pot?!


----------

